# Safe overnight parking near Dunkirk.



## Molly1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking for somewhere safe to overnight, we have a middle of night ferry at Dunkirk. Don't want Migrants climbing on our roof!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 15, 2017)

2 places at Gravelines

PAarc Rives de l'Aa
Gravelines
no services, the services are at the side of the police station and well signposted.
Gravelines


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 15, 2017)

I can vouch for Grand-Fort-Philippe    :wave:

We had a really good peaceful and quiet night there a couple of years back in the large  corner spot ( you`ll understand that if you go ).

There`s a very good* Super U, Avenue Pierre Pleuvret, 59153 Grand-Fort-Philippe * for food and 24 hour fuel on the edge of the town as well.


----------



## jann (Feb 15, 2017)

Gravelines. If you want to be further out, then the aire at Bergues is good


----------



## Roger Haworth (Feb 15, 2017)

I have stayed overnight several times at the DFDS Dunkerque ferry terminal car park. Never had any problems and it is quite nice watching the ferries come and go.

GPS: N51.02121 E2.19306


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 15, 2017)

***** said:


> We have stayed here many times, but I believe it has now closed.
> Across the river at Petite Fort Phillipe, there is a large car park at the rear of the town. It is nice and quiet, and free. We have used this a couple of times when Grand Fort Philipe was full. (prior to closure)
> Regarding Gravelines,  the ground is that red shale stuff, and when wet, it is a pain to keep from coming in the van with your feet!




That`s a shame it was a really good night  :sad:

As for Gravelines we`ve looked a couple of times and they been double or treble parked      :scared:      it was ridiculous       :mad2:


----------



## wanderlust51 (Feb 15, 2017)

Molly1 said:


> Looking for somewhere safe to overnight, we have a middle of night ferry at Dunkirk. Don't want Migrants climbing on our roof!



Bray dunes is good,on the Belgian border,stock up with beer in adinkerke,8 miles out from the port


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Feb 15, 2017)

Took the Grande Fort Phillipe  out as it now has height barriers (should have known as i was there last year) it is signed to carry on past and directs you to near the campsite towards Oye plage but didnt check it out .


----------



## Molly1 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Bray Dunes*



wanderlust51 said:


> Bray dunes is good,on the Belgian border,stock up with beer in adinkerke,8 miles out from the port



This might be ideal for us, we are heading towards Belgium.


----------



## Molly1 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Bray Dunes*



wanderlust51 said:


> Bray dunes is good,on the Belgian border,stock up with beer in adinkerke,8 miles out from the port



I think this might be ideal as we are heading towards Belgium.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Feb 16, 2017)

wanderlust51 said:


> Bray dunes is good,on the Belgian border,stock up with beer in adinkerke,8 miles out from the port



The "cheap beer and cigs" store told me they were happy for customers to park overnight in their large car park.


----------



## ian81 (Feb 16, 2017)

We often park up at Loon Plage by the chuurch (50.99522	2.21998)

Nice and quiet also couple of take away pizza joints near by.


----------



## curlytail (Jul 14, 2017)

*Gravelines*



***** said:


> We have stayed here many times, but I believe it has now closed.
> Across the river at Petite Fort Phillipe, there is a large car park at the rear of the town. It is nice and quiet, and free. We have used this a couple of times when Grand Fort Philipe was full. (prior to closure)
> Regarding Gravelines,  the ground is that red shale stuff, and when wet, it is a pain to keep from coming in the van with your feet!



Has the aire in Gravelines changed location as it was possibly 6 years ago when we last went but it was on tarmac/concrete in a line facing the river and the boats and just a few minutes walk in to the town?


----------



## QFour (Jul 14, 2017)

We stopped at Watten on the way back this year. Nice little Aire tucked away. Few barges on the river  Short drive to the port in the morning.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 15, 2017)

ian81 said:


> We often park up at Loon Plage by the chuurch (50.99522	2.21998)
> 
> Nice and quiet also couple of take away pizza joints near by.



Thanks for the suggestion. I've added it to the France POIs


----------



## stevet (Jul 26, 2017)

*Gravelines*



curlytail said:


> Has the aire in Gravelines changed location as it was possibly 6 years ago when we last went but it was on tarmac/concrete in a line facing the river and the boats and just a few minutes walk in to the town?


We were there last month. Parking at Graveline is unchanged apart from the addition of extra parking. The original two lines on red shale facing the river, plus lots more additional parking now in the field behind. 
7 Euros,card only. Always quet and secure there.
Good market on Friday mornings a short walk away.


----------



## gholt417 (Jul 26, 2017)

We usually stay in Veurne (Belgium) just 15mins from Dunkirk.
Kaaiplaats 1-11, 8630 Veurne, Belgium
Lovely town and lots of bars.
Graham


----------



## jann (Jul 26, 2017)

We prefer bergues.if you don't want to drive in the night,use the ferry car park.


----------



## curlytail (Jul 26, 2017)

*We were here 2 nights ago*



***** said:


> We have stayed here many times, but I believe it has now closed.
> Across the river at Petite Fort Phillipe, there is a large car park at the rear of the town. It is nice and quiet, and free. We have used this a couple of times when Grand Fort Philipe was full. (prior to closure)
> Regarding Gravelines,  the ground is that red shale stuff, and when wet, it is a pain to keep from coming in the van with your feet!


We followed Graths advice 2 nights ago as we came off a ferry in the evening. Straight down the main street around the square and turn right at the end. Large tarmaced car park. We had peaceful free night.


----------



## Cremdcrem (Aug 7, 2017)

Agree with Roger, always stay at DFDS Dunkerque ferry terminal car park never had a problem, was told by staff there that the car park is there for early arrivals :sleep-027:


----------



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

*Quiet night*



***** said:


> We have stayed here many times, but I believe it has now closed.
> Across the river at Petite Fort Phillipe, there is a large car park at the rear of the town. It is nice and quiet, and free. We have used this a couple of times when Grand Fort Philipe was full. (prior to closure)
> Regarding Gravelines,  the ground is that red shale stuff, and when wet, it is a pain to keep from coming in the van with your feet!



We followed *****'s advice when we came off an evening Calais ferry last month. To find the car park you do have to zig zag round the village square but it is a large car park and we had a peaceful first night there.  Our final nights stay before leaving from Dunkirk was at the largish free aire (though no service facilities except dustbins) at Bergues - pleasant small fortified town with a few eateries - 30 mins from the port. People arrive and leave at any times.


----------



## jarw48 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Overnight at Dunkirk*



Molly1 said:


> Looking for somewhere safe to overnight, we have a middle of night ferry at Dunkirk. Don't want Migrants climbing on our roof!



Hiya,

We have stayed in the waiting area at Dunkirk before, safe and sound, though little noisy but free and within a fenced parimeter.  Check their ferry website.
Have heard there is a migrant camp locally but not near the port itself, it's not busy enough for them (so we're told).

We travelling through there on our way home this year. 

Have a good trip. Enjoy.


----------

